

MagicJack’s Next Act: Femtos, Softphones, And…an IPO? - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2009/07/05/05gigaom-magicjacks-next-act-femtos-softphones-andan-ipo-53934.html

======
epall
How are they able to make MagicJack so cheap? Don't you get a real phone
number? Most other services, like SkypeIn, charge quite a bit for the ability
to call in, much less out.

~~~
chaosmachine
They're set up as a real telecom, so they can create numbers for free, instead
of having to buy them from another company.

------
fredBuddemeyer
this emperor has at best, some scanty underwear on. the jack deal is to prepay
for a service that is many time more inconvenient than its substitutes and
saves a few cents. what that means for customer renewals and business
sustainability should be pretty obvious even if it remains undisclosed.

